# Need help today!!!!



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

Need someone to go to rental home with sump pump. Empty above ground pool using sump pump. Refill back with clean water and ensure pump runs. Call 414 915 7470, 414 915 7300, or 817 741 7690 with quote. Home located near Perdido Key. Address is 1997 Merlin Road. 

Name is Freddy and/or Cindy


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I am working 12 hour shifts this week so, not me.
But take your vacuum hose and weigh down the pool end.
Then set up a syphon.
Do the same with as many hoses you got.
Go have a 12 pack.
Check often to insure syphon has not been lost.
It won't get all of it out but more than 2/3rds.


----------

